# SAM Puter Fitting - Custom Lab Golf



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 3, 2018)

Whilst I do not consider myself a bad putter in as much as I don't have too many three putts  I also don't make enough 4-6 footers, so I decided to have a putter fitting at Custom Lab Golf in Hitchin.  Booking the fitting was easily done via e mail and directions/parking were clear and concise.  Rob my fitter for the session met me in reception and took me down to the studio, after a coffee and a chat about my expectations we started with a few putts with my own putter without any technology to see what was going on, Rob was really helpful and highlighted a few things I could work on to improve consistency.  We moved onto putting with the Sam lab set up on my 'current' putter (I took a selection of 3 with me), I hit 7 putts and 'Sam' recorded loads of statistics such as path, face angle, loft etc etc.  A further chat and de-brief on the stats followed and we repeated the exercise with the 2nd of the 3 putters I had taken, we looked at the stats side by side and Sam have automatically evaluated which putter worked better for me.  Rob having seen me putt discounted the 3rd putter I had brought as it was a toe hang model and he thought this did not suit me.

We then took a look at a selection of putters which based upon the stats should suit me and again compared these to my own putter, one putter in particular gave me better overall stats.  Rob said the choice was entirely mine, the Scotty I had brought did a pretty good job and I could continue with it as it was or he could re-fit it to better suit me.  The last option was to buy the new putter.

Being the sensible bod that I am I of course went for the last option and bought the new shiney a very nice Evnroll ER6R in a classy red finish, once made for me I should have it next week.  Rob wants to see me again for a twenty minute session to check the new putter and then I am off to see if it works in reality :rofl:

My impression of Cutom Fit Lab was it is a first class set up which custom fits all clubs (not just putters), the fitting process was extremely thorough (it took 75 minutes for the putter) and was done in a really relaxed environment.  If you have never been fitted for a putter (I had not) it is a real eye opener plus you get some very helpful advice too.

Now bring on that new shiney !!!

AAC


----------



## User2021 (May 3, 2018)

Can I ask what the cost was for the session please?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 3, 2018)

The session inc the follow up when I pick the putter up was Â£45.00


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2018)

Good write up Steve and a fair price for the session.


----------



## User2021 (May 3, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The session inc the follow up when I pick the putter up was Â£45.00
		
Click to expand...

Great price, thanks.


----------



## SteveJay (May 3, 2018)

I have had a session as part of a series of lessons at my local club. Same sort of thing, took my current and a previous putter and let the technology decide which suited me best. 
Ended up staying with my Scotty but saw that I needed to change a few things in set up and swing (was out to in too much).
Money well spent in my view. The data produced is very detailed and informative.


----------



## hovis (May 6, 2018)

did the technology you used monitor ball roll too?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 8, 2018)

hovis said:



			did the technology you used monitor ball roll too?
		
Click to expand...


I think it did, there were so many stats discussed, but the pro did suggest that I move the ball forward a touch to improve my ball roll/strike.  I think I get access to the stats when I pick the club up so I will look then.


----------

